# probleme de wifi



## lilidu73250 (15 Novembre 2014)

bonjours, j'ai un Ipod touch 4 I.O.S 6.1.6 32G je l'ai depuis a peu prés 3 ans l'année dernière j'ai cassée lécran mais je l'ai fais réparer depuis il ne capte plus le wifi ( pourtant tout mes autres appareil ça marche ... ) le réseau n'est pas masqué et j'ai déjà réinitialisée les paramètre réseau enfin bref pouvez m'aider merci (dessolé pour l'orthographe )


----------



## RubenF (16 Novembre 2014)

Salut, tu as essayé de restaurer ton iPhone ?


----------



## lilidu73250 (16 Novembre 2014)

Oui :/


----------



## RubenF (16 Novembre 2014)

Celui qui t'a réparé l'écran t'a fait sauter ta nappe Wifi..


----------



## lilidu73250 (16 Novembre 2014)

c'est a dire ?


----------



## RubenF (17 Novembre 2014)

Il à du arracher quelque chose, ou même débrancher ton antenne quand l'écran à été changé..


----------



## jeantuomass (6 Décembre 2014)

Ma soeur a le même type dappareils et souvent elle a le problème avec connexion à lécole. Donc cest toujours la même adresse qui fait les problèmes. Je pense que cest donc le problème du réseau local, pas mauvais réglage dans son ordinateur, nest ce pas ?


----------

